# War Machine is back



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Bellator has signed War Machine (formerly known as Jon Koppenhaver before a legal name change). Again.
> 
> The 29-year-old fighter first joined Bellator in 2009 but was released soon afterward due to disparaging political comments he posted.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26433/bellator-inks-polarizing-fighter-war-machine.mma


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I like to watch this dude fight, but he is a complete idiot and I find it hard to imagine that he will manage to keep himself out of trouble. I wouldnt be surprised to find out that he was black listed from the UFC after all the shit he has been through, embarassing the hell out of himself and acting like a pumped up high school kid who wants to show everyone how tough he is. That said, good luck to him.


----------



## zmbr85 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if John Koppenhater deleted himself or ends up in a puzzle factory somewhere. It don't take a phychologist to see he's a head case. If he hasn't learned to keep his foot out his damn mouth by now, he never will. I didn't know he said explatives about Obama. I just wonder if the explative was the N word. If so, I can't say I wish him the best. Hate speech has no place in MMA or anywhere else for that matter..


Hey WM, don't do it bro! Come on down off the roof and lets talk about it... Breathe WM Breathe!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And so thus returns the Porn Machine.


----------

